
British American Tobacco working on plant-based coronavirus vaccine - magoghm
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/apr/01/british-american-tobacco-plant-based-coronavirus-vaccine
======
morninglight
And smokers are less likely to acquire COVID-19. Those who do, almost never
require a ventilator. Less than 1% of COVID-19 deaths were smokers. Nine out
of 10 doctors smoke Marlboro. Buy a pack today and support COVID-19 research.
LSMFT.
[https://images.stockfreeimages.com/1368/sfixl/13685416.jpg](https://images.stockfreeimages.com/1368/sfixl/13685416.jpg)

